# Slow playing DVD player



## Mr Benn (Apr 1, 2006)

For some reason all DVDs and cd's have started playing slowly in my DVD RW on my pc. 
The picture keeps breaking up , and the sound is distorted. 
I mainly use Power DVD , but have also tried other software. 
If I play a movie off my hard disk it plays okay. 
The drive has worked fine for over 12 months. 
The last thing I did successfully on the drive was to burn 3 cds to make a system backup of my pc. 
My pc is Patriot 2980. 

I have cleaned the drive using a cd with small brushes. 
I have swapped the drive onto another pc , and it plays fine. 
I have changed the 'ribbon' cable , and tried a different power connctor to the DVD player. 
I have uninstalled the DVD player , and re-installed it. 
I have run variuos Spy software packages. ( as I did pick up Spy Falcon a couple of weeks before this problem, though it did work ok afterwards). 

Any help would be gratefully received , as I dread taking it to a pc shop , as they will probably rip me off !

Cheers...


----------



## Mr Benn (Apr 1, 2006)

Nobody help me ?


----------



## ic198 (Dec 9, 2004)

Mr Benn, Did you ever find a solution to the slow DVD problem? The same thing has just recently happened to my laptop, and I can't find a solution. I've tried different playback software (Asus DVD, Windows Media Player and Real Player), I've cleaned up the harddrive and run a virus and spyware check. I've also checked my computer's performance while playing the DVD and it doesn't get above half processor power while playing, and yet its still jerky. Please let me know if you found a solution- or if anyone else can help, please do!


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

I assume that both drives are on the same cable (Secondary IDE)

Go to *Device Manager* by pressing 
*Windows logo* key + *Pause Break key *
and in the new window *Hardware *tab and *Device Manager *button.

In the list open the small + sign beside *IDE controllers *double click on the *Secondary IDE* 
and then in the new window click on the *Advanced Settings *
and check that the Transfer Mode is *DMA if available* and Not *PIO *and that the current mode is *DMA*.


----------



## ic198 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Bonk, Thanks for the reply. I only have the one drive but I did as you suggested. For the secondary IDE channel both transfer modes are set to DMA if available, but the Current transfer modes say Not Applicable. On the primary IDE channel both transfer modes are set to DMA if available and the Current transfer mode for Device 0 is Ultra DMA Mode 5, but for Device 1 its PIO mode. I don't know if this gives any clues?

On a software front I recently upgraded to the latest Internet Explorer, added Firefox and I think Media PLayer upgraded to 11 recently as well. Do any of these have a history of slowing playback down?

Thanks for your help


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Looks like this


----------



## ic198 (Dec 9, 2004)

The secondary IDE looks like this


----------



## ic198 (Dec 9, 2004)

Primary like this...


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

My Primary


----------

